

Why is this username different on HN? - akhilrex
http://imgur.com/m8H13

======
dclaysmith
New users are shown in green.

~~~
jcr
Similarly, these links are also helpful to see new user activity:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/noobcomments>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/noobstories>

